# Datei (zeilenweise) einlesen



## H2SO4 (2. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!

Auf welche Art und Weise lässt sich eine Txt-Datei am schnellsten (zeilenweise) einlesen?

Von meinem Programm werden ziemlich viele Txt-Dateien, teils auch sehr Große, bearbeitet werden müssen und da wollte ich natürlich, dass es so schnell wie möglich abläuft. 

Habt ihr Tipps oder bereits fertige Code?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mrz 2009)

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-io.htm


----------



## The_S (2. Mrz 2009)

Zeilenweise gehts am Besten mit dem BufferedReader + readLine. Am schnellsten wirstes wohl mit Java NIO einlesen - dann aber eher weniger Zeilenweise.


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Nimm den normalen Weg: [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]BufferedReader reader = null;
try {
  reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(theFile));
  String line;
  while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
    // do your line processing here
  }
} finally {
  if (reader != null) {
    try {
      reader.close();
    } catch (IOException) {
      /* too bad */
    }
    reader = null;
  }
}[/HIGHLIGHT]
Wenn das nicht schnell genug geht, kannst Du Dir ja noch Gedanken machen. Bis dahin gilt meine Signatur. 

Ebenius


----------

